# Can terraformed ponds get fish?



## stiney (May 1, 2020)

I have a few plus my two original ponds. The originals get fish but not the terraformed ones. Two of them are pretty small so I figured that was why but the last one isn’t much smaller than my og ponds. Has anyone heard anything about this? Or have terraformed ponds with fish?


----------



## TortimerCrossing (May 1, 2020)

Yes! Mine do.


----------



## Dormire (May 1, 2020)

How small is your pond? I have a lot of terraformed ponds and they spawn in fish just fine. The smallest being 5x5.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 1, 2020)

Small ponds can spawn fish. I think the smallest it can be is 3x3 for them to spawn.
I have no problem with fish spawning in my 4x3.


----------



## raqball (May 1, 2020)

Yes they do as long as it's at least 4x4 in size I believe.


----------



## moonolotl (May 1, 2020)

i think the only ponds they cant spawn in are 2x2 and smaller


----------



## Red Cat (May 1, 2020)

It may be that if you have some small ponds and some large ones near each other, fish are more likely to spawn in the larger ones. I don't know if this is the case for sure, but it seems that way for me. If all you have in an area are small ponds, then fish will spawn there if they are at least 3x3.


----------



## stiney (May 1, 2020)

Thanks—I think it must be too narrow. It was more like two by four on a diagonal. I widened it and will keep an eye on it.

	Post automatically merged: May 1, 2020



Red Cat said:


> It may be that if you have some small ponds and some large ones near each other, fish are more likely to spawn in the larger ones. I don't know if this is the case for sure, but it seems that way for me. If all you have in an area are small ponds, then fish will spawn there if they are at least 3x3.



The natural ponds are in the upper and lower left corners of the map. I have two eensy ponds at the airport entrance (center bottom). The larger me-made pond was in the upper right corner, so I don’t think it’s proximity.


----------



## stiney (May 1, 2020)

Widening the pond fixed the issue! Got a fishy. Well a frog. Thanks all.


----------



## Ras (May 1, 2020)

I’ve got a big enough pond right by my airport rocks, but it’s never spawned a thing. I wonder if it doesn’t like being that near the rocks. I may remove trees and make it a little bigger just to see.


----------



## Bcat (May 1, 2020)

Yup. All my original ponds are gone and the terraformed one spawns fish just fine


----------



## Red Cat (May 2, 2020)

Ras said:


> I’ve got a big enough pond right by my airport rocks, but it’s never spawned a thing. I wonder if it doesn’t like being that near the rocks. I may remove trees and make it a little bigger just to see.


I doubt that's the issue. If there's any problem with it, it may be if it's close enough to the ocean, the game prioritizes ocean fish spawns over pond fish spawns. It seems like the game only spawns one fish per acre at a time, and if that fish appears in the ocean, there won't be one in the pond.


----------

